# Quarter horses!!!! :)



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody have any quarter horses? What type of competing are you doing with yours?

Heres mine... Willow! Out of Dash for Top Deck
Dash for Top Deck Quarter Horse

and by Docs San Dee
Docs San Dee Quarter Horse

She's 15h, red bay. Currently in cutting and reining training.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine is in my profile pic. I just got him, and he's my first horse. We don't compete (yet).


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

gaelgirl said:


> Mine is in my profile pic. I just got him, and he's my first horse. We don't compete (yet).


aweh he has a cute face )) Black or brown?


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I lease a QH (on my avatar pic) but we don't compete, just lots and lots of trail rides! He's an awesome horse 

Sorry I can't help you more...


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

My avatar pic is my Quarter Horse. We ride English, particularly the hunter/jumpers. He's been there done that every thing from western pleasure and having cow sense to Eventing, dressage, and jumping. I swear that his favorite is jumping. He's going to be 20 come May and is still going strong without showing signs of slowing down. 
Here's a picture of us schooling a down bank on a cross country course.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my 24 year old Quarter horse, Pesky. 
We don't compete in any shows, but do a lot trail riding.
Here are some pictures>


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Most people on here own quarter horse(s). I have one right now, Champ hes 11 we compete in WP, reining, horsemanship, trail and we are also starting to get into cutting.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my mare. Her name is Sonitas Last Kitty (Kitty). She was born in 2003. I just got her at the end of December 2010. She didn't do anything for the past year and had limited training in gymkhana prior to that. Now, we are training her as a Dressage Queen and she is learning super fast!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I have the most adorable palomino quarter horse ever 

He's got a million health issues and is enjoying a vacation as a pasture pet at the moment so we don't compete but we did a bit of casual jumping, dressage and trail riding


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I don't compete (maybe in the future) just mucking around in the paddock at the moment. He was used for barrel racing before I got him though. His name is Sammy I don't know anything about his breeding.
The first pic is when I first got him. The second was about a week ago. Then the last was just yesterday.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

heres my boy...we have gone through many different things but have now settled into WP, HUS, Showmanship

































haha, oops sorry for the over load


----------



## Anneka (Mar 13, 2011)

All the pics are lovely.... one of my fave horses was called JD, Q horse x stockhorse...the more i fell off him the more i loved him! except that one time jumping a year and a bit ago....fractured tail bone. still hurts!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

anneka, i once spent time riding horses for a lady in delta and she had a black QH name JD as well...he was amazing!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

We have 2 quarter horses, 2 solid paints. We mostly just trail ride right now but plan on doing some western cow events this summer.

Fiera, coming 3 year old AQHA filly.










Nova, 6 year old grade QH










Cami, 9 year old APHA Mare










Sadie, coming 2 year old APHA filly









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anneka (Mar 13, 2011)

That IS pretty amazing, isnt it dashforcache?


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Anneka said:


> That IS pretty amazing, isnt it dashforcache?


lol, he was a cool horse, we called him JD short for Jack Daniels


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is My QH Mare Zip...she just came back from 2 months of cattle training and is my new team penning horse for this season..she is 9 years old.










sleeping


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

TeamPenner17 said:


> This is My QH Mare Zip...she just came back from 2 months of cattle training and is my new team penning horse for this season..she is 9 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks I love her to pieces....finally got out riding today ...so got a few pictures of her with tack on


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow she is a beautiful girl TeamPenner


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Two of my horses are QH's. 
My 16 yr. old Mare Jazz, had her since she was 3. And, her now 12 yr. old foal, Kizmit.
We also do not compete, just do tons of trail riding.....

 My "twins".
 Kizmit (left), and Jazz (right).









My *favorite* pic of Jazz.... (people are probably sick of seeing it!) :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's Sandie!  We do Eventing mainly (low levels since we just got into the sport a couple yrs ago!) and then we also do lots of fun Hunter Paces, Fox Hunting, and some Jumpers too!

Sandie is technically registered APHA but her bloodlines are QH all the way  {Coosa is her great grand sire!}


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley - 5 year old QH















Pistol - 27 year old QH








Beauty (Riley's mommy) - 17 year old QH








Blue - 11 year old QH


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

TeamPenner17 said:


> Thanks I love her to pieces....finally got out riding today ...so got a few pictures of her with tack on


She is gorgeous!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Does QH cross count? Hunter is a 3 year old qh cross with ????. Right now he is only doing trails and training in the arena. Who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> Wow she is a beautiful girl TeamPenner



Thanks ...Im pretty smitten about her :lol: we have a few issues to work out ...but they are minor


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

My quarter horse Paulie Walnuts. He just turned 8 on March 22nd. We are entering our first cutting competition together this summer. I can't wait to see how we do as a team.


----------



## Anneka (Mar 13, 2011)

dashforcache said:


> lol, he was a cool horse, we called him JD short for Jack Daniels


NO WAY! We had that for JD too! and also Jolly Derek. (some people prefered that)


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Anneka said:


> NO WAY! We had that for JD too! and also Jolly Derek. (some people prefered that)


really?wierd, your not from canada are you?lol


----------



## Anneka (Mar 13, 2011)

dashforcache said:


> really?wierd, your not from canada are you?lol


No. I am from Australia!  lol.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Anneka said:


> No. I am from Australia!  lol.


lol, wow, long ways away


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

dashforcashe - I see your from Kamloops... Im from Clearwater originally


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

NicoleS11 said:


> dashforcashe - I see your from Kamloops... Im from Clearwater originally


Nicole- yes i am from kamloops!  clearwater is not far from me


----------



## horsegirlxx (May 19, 2011)

I have an appaloosa thats crossed with quarterhorse. He is in my horses page. I have only had him for nearly 3 months so we are still getting to know eachother and at the moment only doing trail rides and basic training. I hope to do Pony Club with him when he gets as he is only 4 (5 in Novemeber).


----------



## horsegirlxx (May 19, 2011)

I have also just added my quarterhorse X paint. He is % and we currently just do trail riding.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

my ex QH Blondie and her grand son she is 11 yrs old her grand son hammer is 9 months in this pic


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a few of mine. Love my Quarters!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's Sandie!  We do Eventing mainly (low levels since we just got into the sport a couple yrs ago!) and then we also do lots of fun Hunter Paces, Fox Hunting, and some Jumpers too!
> 
> Sandie is technically registered APHA but her bloodlines are QH all the way  {Coosa is her great grand sire!}


Sandie is cute cute cute and has a great name 

I used to ride a horse named sandi and we were a great pair, the 2 sandi's


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my QH mare A Sharp Can aka Candy with one of my neices.

One of my Candy and me in about 1997. She is my "heart horse". We because each others when she was an 8 y/o and she's now 24.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

add textThe bottom picture is Candy doing her favorite thing...munching hay


Candy is by Bonanza Can by Brother Can by The Continental and goes back to Peter McCue on her top side. One the bottom she goes by A Sharp Leo by Music Note by also goes to Go Man Go.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Do they have to be registered? And can they be QH Paint?


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 2 Quarter Horses plus 1 Quarab filly and 2 palomino Paint colts by my QH stallion. 

This is Dashbardee Jet, aka Zeus


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

He's beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## savannab (May 22, 2011)

i dont have 1 horse :'( im missin out


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

Here is my Black 15.3 hand Quarter Horse gelding. His name is Brodie and I love him to pieces! <3

Um I ride him english and we compete in jumpers and we might try hunters 

I sometime ride western with him and we just gallop around 

^ very beautiful horses above


----------

